# Traction control problems



## KennedyKustoms (Feb 13, 2010)

Ive got an 04 gto and the traction control kicks in at about 40mhp and stays on making it unable for me to push the pedal past 10% and turns on and off from 0-40. I push the t/c override button and it works but its getting really old. + if anyone has a b&m 6speed shifter for sale, let me know. If i can get one without buying one new that would be a big help.


----------

